
Hacker News Parody Thread - thewarrior
http://bradconte.com/files/misc/HackerNewsParodyThread/
======
BerislavLopac
Fantastic article. Here's a little bit more about what was discussed. And some
real life applications.

~~~
kitwalker12
I don't know why this isn't at the top.

------
yeezul
I know this is off-topic, but does anyone know how he got visual effect
exactly as the one on HN on his blog? It looks very nice.

~~~
vampirechicken
You mean aside from saving the HTML and CSS and reproducing them on their
blog?

